# compatability king.com and windows7



## kazer62 (Mar 29, 2010)

I am unable to load and play games on king.com on my notebook which runs windows 7. I can get onto the site without difficulty but cannot play the games. continually loads a blank page with the message error on page. I have checked all the issues I can, have the correct things loadsed. I dont know whta to do next.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What does the error message say?

Do you have cookies and javascript enabled?

If you're using Firefox, Opera or Chrome, try Internet Explorer.

Check your internet options, browser addons and security software to see if any of them are blocking cookies or scripts.


----------



## przeho (May 25, 2010)

I am also having the same problem with King.com not working. It only displays a blang page with an error at the bottow. It works fine on my Windows XP but not on my new Windows 7 machine. I am running IE8. I loaded Adobe Shockwave and Flash Player, Cookies and Java script are enabled. Could there be a Windows 7 security setting blocking this site? How could I tell? I checked all the Internet Option settings and they are the default settings. Here is the error message from King.com:

Webpage error details

User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/4.0; GTB6.4; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0; MDDC)
Timestamp: Sun, 23 May 2010 00:50:33 UTC

Message: Object expected
Line: 201
Char: 7
Code: 0
URI: http://www.king.com/support/test_setup.jsp?target=/support/computer_setup.jsp

Kazer62, did you get yours working?

Please help, I'm out of ideas on what else to try to get King.com working.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey przeho and welcome to TSF.

Have you tried a different web browser?


----------



## przeho (May 25, 2010)

No, Not yet. I'll try Fire Fox and see if it works using that browser.

Thanks for the suggestion. I really think it's a setting somewhere in the internet options or in Windows 7 itself. I really don't use king.com myself. My wife does and she is driving me nuts with this not working. My last resort is to restore my new PC back to the factory settings and start over. I'll let you know if another browser works.

Paul


----------



## przeho (May 25, 2010)

Well, Firefox sort of worked last night. At least when I click "Test my computer" in King.com it brings up a screen that tells me whats loaded and to load Shockwave. When I do test my computer in IE8 browser, I get the blank gray screen with an error message at the bottom. When I try to load Shockwave using Firefox browser, King.com says "There is no Shockwave compatible with your browser. To use Shockwave you must use IE browser". So it's a catch 22. Shockwave is loaded and enabled. My old PC with Windows XP and IE8 work fine in King.com. So I think it's a Windows 7 issue with a setting somewhere that is causing Shockwave not to be recognized by a web browser. I appreciate any other ideas anyone might have on what to try next.
Thanks again for your help.
Paul


----------



## kristen1 (May 23, 2008)

I was hoping someone found a fix for this? I have windows 7 and I've been playing king.com on win 7 for the last 2 months. Then yesterday I logged on and it's all screwy! I can only see the links for the games, my account, etc, but they are all on the left hand side, top to bottom. I can see no pictures whatsoever. I have uninstalled flash/shockwave numerous times and my plugins are enabled. 

This is frustrating!!


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to TSF kristen. 

What web browser are you using?


----------



## kristen1 (May 23, 2008)

King.com didn't work on any browser I used. But I found the answer to my own problem and hopefully this will help others! I have the k-9 software on my computer to block gambling. Typically when the software is on, I can allow king.com and there are no troubles. But for some reason this time it didn't work. I had to allow midasplayer.com. If anyone who can't see king.com has either a firewall or a software blocker or something similar, maybe midasplayer.com needs to be allowed. I hope this helps!


----------



## przeho (May 25, 2010)

Kristen1, Thanks for the info. I'm not using the k-9 software you mentioned but I do have a firewall, microsoft security essentials as my anti-virus/firewall protection. I'm new to windows-7, so do you or does anybody else know how to check the microsoft security essentials to allow King.com to work? Also, is there any other windows-7 setting somewhere that needs to be set to allow Shockwave to work on King.com site?
Thanks!, Paul


----------

